# diy 240w for180 gallon



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

hey I made a canopy for my tank and I am wondering If it will be sufficient lighting for most plants.I never really looked after aquatic plants before so any help would be great!thanks in advance









oh here ar pics of the canopy!
View attachment 101685

View attachment 101686

View attachment 101687


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

Should be ok for most low light plants. The problem I see isnt the amount of light, its the strength of the light. If you want to help it out, look into Power Compact, VHO (Very High Output) and Metal Halides.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lil fishy said:


> hey I made a canopy for my tank and I am wondering If it will be sufficient lighting for most plants.I never really looked after aquatic plants before so any help would be great!thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!

What type of bulbs are they? T12's? What kelvin?

It should be fine for medium plants.. you will have to see. Your fertilizing will be important as well.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> hey I made a canopy for my tank and I am wondering If it will be sufficient lighting for most plants.I never really looked after aquatic plants before so any help would be great!thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!

What type of bulbs are they? T12's? What kelvin?

It should be fine for medium plants.. you will have to see. Your fertilizing will be important as well.
[/quote]
Im am really clueless about the lighting Im sure these are the bulbs I am using here>clickme
here is a new shot of the tank with some shale I picked up in the Rockies.
View attachment 101994


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice looking tank. looks like u have alot more lighting in there then i have and i have afew lving plants and they all seem 2 be growing fine frm the light of just 1 bulb. mine is 40x12x12


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

if you have those bulbs they say they are only 3050 kelvin, if you get some that are 6,500k-10k they would work better and also look better.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> if you have those bulbs they say they are only 3050 kelvin, if you get some that are 6,500k-10k they would work better and also look better.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> if you have those bulbs they say they are only 3050 kelvin, if you get some that are 6,500k-10k they would work better and also look better.


:nod:








[/quote]

oh ya, 6,500 should have a nice bright white color and further moving up in temp. up to 10k has a blueish tint.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice work dude~ wow! you are the man on the canpy.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice homemade canopy. how much it cost u?


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

if u used 3 foot bulbs u coulda squeezed an extra 120W of lighting...


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> if u used 3 foot bulbs u coulda squeezed an extra 120W of lighting...


I could still throw in 6, 2 footers in there if I find that I need it.


----------

